# Cynotilapia (Jalo Reef) and Paralabidochromis Chromogynos



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Will these two species be suitable tankmates in a 50 gallon?


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Or any other suitable specie that has the similar colors. Bluish, Stripes and Yellow fins.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

48x12x20


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, with a 48" tank, the 2 species will be OK.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

I shall attempt this combination. Thanks


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

6 weeks since Paralabidochromis Chromogynos were added and 2 weeks since Cynotilapia Jalo Reef. They all eat like monsters, most are very active and entertaining especially the two victorian males. All victorians have grown so quickly, both males have put on about an inch and some thickness in the past 6 weeks. All are still small with the biggest one at about 2.5 inches.

Paralabidochromis Chromogynos 2m:2f (2 more juveniles at 1.5 inches) One of the female already holding
Jalo Reef 2m:2f (3 more juveniles at 1.5 inches)

If i happen to be lucky and all the unsexed are females, do I have a shot at this aquarium being stable in the long run? will 2 males of each specie become a problem?

If I have to, I wouldnt mind with parting one of the Jalo reef males and go for the ratio of 1:4 or 1:5 BUT for the victorians I would like to keep both males because one has very blotchy lighter body with nice colors starting to show and the other male has the same colors starting to show on the fins but with solid dark body. I would like to see how they end up looking as they grow older. I'm hoping the dark male will end up looking similar to the StructureGuys dark male on this species page. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1577


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

With only a 48" X 12" tank, multi males of the same species will become an issue. I would never keep only 2 males of any species together. The strong will eventually kill the weaker. If your tank was a little bigger, I would shoot for 3 males and multi females, but 2 is never a good idea.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

thank you tanker for the input. I'll keep alert on how the fish are doing and act accordingly.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Two male victorians often works out better than a single male. If this is working out okay now, I would suggest not making any changes.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

StructureGuy said:


> Two male victorians often works out better than a single male. If this is working out okay now, I would suggest not making any changes.


 :thumb: :dancing:


----------

